# What deficiency is this?



## beanieboy182 (Jun 13, 2013)

http://oi58.tinypic.com/296hoqg.jpg
been trying to figure out what my plants are lacking...hopefully someone will shed some light on it (sorry for the pun)

60L with eco complete base and sand on top
3 T5 HO 2 plant pros 1 10k
lights on 6-7 hours a day
co2 at 1 bubble every 1.5seconds (slower than 1 a second but just a guess)
tds 400 (rain water and tap water mix)


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

Are you using any fertilizers? I believe it's a fertilizer deficency (SP?), as to what I'm not quite sure, maybe magnisium or phosphate. If I can fid the link I'll send it to you.
Good Luck


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

Are you using any fertilizers? I believe it's a fertilizer deficency (SP?), as to what I'm not quite sure, maybe magnisium or phosphate. If I can find the link I'll send it to you.
Good Luck


----------



## beanieboy182 (Jun 13, 2013)

Yeah I dose estimated index ferts
But really need to work out which nutrient I'm missing
Hmmm
I've check those pictures of deficiency in plants but none seem to look like mine


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

Identifying Plant Dificiencies | eBay 

I had this in my notes, I am sure there are more sights out there with more detailed symptoms . Maybe check on Aquariumplants Forum.


----------



## beanieboy182 (Jun 13, 2013)

garstrom said:


> Identifying Plant Dificiencies | eBay
> 
> I had this in my notes, I am sure there are more sights out there with more detailed symptoms . Maybe check on Aquariumplants Forum.


which forum ? did i post this in the wrong section :S SORRY!
ive had a look through ur link but nothing seems what im experiencing 
hmm


----------

